# Did Mankind once FLY?



## JimDuyer (Oct 18, 2020)

The fascination with flight and flying things, since the beginning of time, has been a constant factor in the history of mankind.

Did we once fly, have wings?  And later lost that ability, but still cling to those root memories?

Because we sure see those symbols over and over .....

   Sumerian








  Assyrians




  Yahweh or Jehovah (God)



  Mayan bird man







 Chinese symbol for Dragon seems like the same item with wings






Aztec flying man



You have seen the Masonic square and compass many times I am sure.   But have you ever seen it arranged, slightly, like this? :



Yes, I did the arranging, but who'se to say that they don't think of this shape when they view the other?

I have no strong evidence, only feelings at the present time.  But it is a subject that we might discuss, right?


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Oct 18, 2020)

I would think not biologically fly, but we had the tech too. Da Vinci wing inventions might have been rediscovered them or are the actual time that we've actually used them widespread.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 18, 2020)

Interesting that the aztec guy seems to have the wings as a biological addition rather than mechanical.
And I like his boots and Yahweh's sunglasses .
Is that G normaly there in the free mason symbol? I don't recall it.
Shows how pervasive their logo symbology is,I thought maybe you had downloaded a google header off their search page at first!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020



TheAsianGuy_LOL said:


> I would think not biologically fly, but we had the tech too. Da Vinci wing inventions might have been rediscovered them or are the actual time that we've actually used them widespread.


I think  possibly both.
I do believe there was a lot of genetic manipulation went on in the distant past.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

Is that Yahweh? or Noah releasing a raven? And what are those symbols around him?
The vimanas are ancient flying machines but someone on the site has called into question the validity of the vedas (or their translation). 
Despite the question of the veda's validity, too much artwork from antiquity (and from disparate cultures) of man's ability to fly remains for all of it to be bogus. 
Fossil evidence shows that ancient (as well as current) biology precludes unassisted flight capabilities of humans. I do believe we had aerodynamic technology or, at least the elite did. Seems like something you'd keep from the pleebs.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 19, 2020)

TheAsianGuy_LOL said:


> I would think not biologically fly, but we had the tech too. Da Vinci wing inventions might have been rediscovered them or are the actual time that we've actually used them widespread.


I agree that it was most probably with the aid of some device, and not a natural evolution, but 
I think it interesting that the memory or wish for that has remained in so many cultures.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020



Whitewave said:


> Is that Yahweh? or Noah releasing a raven? And what are those symbols around him?
> The vimanas are ancient flying machines but someone on the site has called into question the validity of the vedas (or their translation).
> Despite the question of the veda's validity, too much artwork from antiquity (and from disparate cultures) of man's ability to fly remains for all of it to be bogus.
> Fossil evidence shows that ancient (as well as current) biology precludes unassisted flight capabilities of humans. I do believe we had aerodynamic technology or, at least the elite did. Seems like something you'd keep from the pleebs.


The symbols above him to the right and left, read, from right to left in proto-Hebrew
YWHW, so it's definitely Yahweh. This is from about 385-500 BC, on a coin minted
in Jerusalem.  It shows his flying chariot, and the bird is supposedly an eagle, hawk
or other predator bird, added to emphasize his position of power. 
I personally don't know enough about the veda's to question them. I never use
them nor refer to them.  They are in a language whose translations are only
guessed at, and the age of them seems to go further back every time I see
mention of them, but really you can absolutely read anything into a veda verse
that you wish to receive.  So, long story short I call them BS.
Yes I believe that an ancient civilization existed on earth, that it was
very developed, and that it disappeared.  Where it was and how it disappeared
is something that I do not find Atlantis as being the answer. It was another
group entirely, and they spread throughout Europe and North America when
their world began to go beneath the waves.


----------



## Prolix (Oct 19, 2020)

TheAsianGuy_LOL said:


> Da Vinci wing inventions might have been rediscovered them or are the actual time that we've actually used them widespread.



That's where Korben Dallas has got to.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 19, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Is that G normaly there in the free mason symbol?



 Oh yes indeed. It's the original BFG ?

(Bogus Freemasonic G)


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Is that G normaly there in the free mason symbol?
> ...


You mean the God that they worship .... the one that isn't Yahweh?  Yes.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 20, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> the one that isn't Yahweh?



Sorry, this is off topic, I know, but yes. Good ol' ‘Jah-Bal-On.'

_"The Masonic Lodge, thus, blasphemously unites the God of the Bible – Jehovah – with the pagan gods of Syria – Baal – and of Egypt – On – into a man-made anti-scriptural trinity." __Source_​​He or it is their *G*reat Architect of the Universe. But, can he fly? Jahbalon Airlines went bust back in the 80's I think.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 20, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > the one that isn't Yahweh?
> ...


Yes, I've heard that it is not actually Saturn or Enlil that they worship but a version of the Amorite Ba'al and
some mix with Egyptian On (which ties in to Heliopolis). 
One day I was looking at some images and notice that if you re-arranged their logo it 
represented a flying man - just some off the wall thinking on my part, not related
to anything I have discovered necessarily.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 20, 2020)

The first picture in the OP is an Annunaki king fighting some type of chimera being I believe.
If I remember some stories right, the wings of the Annu were for ceremonial purposes and to secretly convey certain emotions to those others who could decipher them. Think peacocks and certain insects.
By all accounts they flew in Vimana type craft all the time.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 20, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> The first picture in the OP is an Annunaki king fighting some type of chimera being I believe.
> If I remember some stories right, the wings of the Annu were for ceremonial purposes and to secretly convey certain emotions to those others who could decipher them. Think peacocks and certain insects.
> By all accounts they flew in Vimana type craft all the time.


Their texts translate as wing-shaped, or disk shaped craft, rather than Vimana.  I haven't seen the description of An's wings, but I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 21, 2020)

The Freemasonic "G" may be a spiral. Just saying.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 21, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> The Freemasonic "G" may be a spiral. Just saying.


My uncles were all Masons.  My father declined.  I was appointed a labor relations Judge in my County, and proposed for a position on the County commission, and I was invited to join the Masons. The people that I knew and respected were members, and so I joined.  I attained the third degree fairly quickly. The lower-ranked members seem, to me, to be very decent people, in the majority.   I was given to understand that the G stood for "a God", as in nondenominational.  I also began to understand that things like "truth" and "understanding or knowledge" were flexible items that changed depending upon how high up in the degrees one was.  I quit and have never been back.
Don't know if that helps or not, but as I said, I believe that what the G really stands for is known
by a smaller number at the top of the chain.


----------

